# Pokemon avatars... WTF...?



## TioMario (Dec 18, 2009)

Are those a fad on the forum or something...?


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

No, ZB FTW is just a copycat trying to fit in. Only the coolest of the cool have pokemon avatars.


----------



## Forte (Dec 18, 2009)

That's why Feliks doesn't have one.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> No, ZB FTW is just a copycat trying to fit in. Only the coolest of the cool have pokemon avatars.



But is not just ZB FTW, I've seen like 5 or 6 people with Pokemon avatars


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 18, 2009)

Only the coolest of the cool have no avatars.
This is going to turn into a battle of the pwn icons vs pokemon avatars.

Edit: So far I've seen Sarah Strong(I still can't remember her username), DavidWoner, blah, Escher. I think. Add Caedus and Ranzha


----------



## Caedus (Dec 18, 2009)

Like me, Sarah, Mr. Woner, Ranzha, etc?


----------



## Meep (Dec 18, 2009)

Because Pokemon are win. My avatar's a diglett but it tunneled away =(


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh and the people who only joined a few months ago (Caedus, Ranzha) are also like ZB FTW


----------



## Forte (Dec 18, 2009)

Siamese dictionary


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 18, 2009)

There is no fad. Pokemon are just cool.



THERE AIN'T NO CAKE BUT YOU STILL SEE MARIO COMING OVER LIKE HE STILL SO NAIVE AFTER 25 YEARS OF SAVING THAT GIRL.


----------



## elimescube (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought this was just a cool serpent with a fu manchu. Wut iz pokemanz?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Copycats >_>


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 18, 2009)

Lol, I was going to make this smae thread!

I agree with DavidWonersijk. Try being creative with your avatar (funnily enough, I stole my avatar from a Pokemon forum).


----------



## elimescube (Dec 18, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Lol, I was going to make this smae thread!
> 
> I agree with DavidWonersijk. Try being creative with your avatar (funnily enough, I stole my avatar from a Pokemon forum).



This isn't about creativity. This is the result of a facebook event.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 18, 2009)

This is Speedsolving, not FaceBook.


----------



## pappas (Dec 18, 2009)

My celebi pwn's all.


----------



## elimescube (Dec 18, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> This is Speedsolving, not FaceBook.



A valid point. Nevertheless, I choose to continue to express my appreciation for the invention of Pokemon.


----------



## Faz (Dec 18, 2009)

@sig ^ Use the daycare center


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 18, 2009)

uhh this topic is interesting 
but "death note" is awsome


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 18, 2009)

There's a facebook event? I should check for these things.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 18, 2009)

DavidWoner originally was going to catch them all, except Mew. So then I made my avatar as Mew (mewpwnslol). Then everyone started using pokemon avatars. :/


----------



## Escher (Dec 18, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> DavidWoner originally was going to catch them all, except Mew. So then I made my avatar as Mew (mewpwnslol). Then everyone started using pokemon avatars. :/



I *think* I was the first person to start copying David (in a skype convo) and then everybody else began to join in 
Ima change when I think of something better to put in.


----------



## Zava (Dec 18, 2009)

dugtrios are homos


----------



## elimescube (Dec 18, 2009)

Zava said:


> dugtrios are homos



I always wondered what went on down there.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 18, 2009)

Zava said:


> dugtrios are homos



Lmao, a Yaranaika reference!


----------



## Carrot (Dec 18, 2009)

Yay! =D I caught Pichu =D (I was going to use Mew until I realized that someone else already had caught it )


----------



## Chuck (Dec 18, 2009)

Bulbasaur FTW.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 18, 2009)

Imma doin it rite?


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Imma doin it rite?



Stick with the 360 lol.

Pokemon FTW

PS I have absolutely no concept of how to play Pokemon. It was just after my time. My younger brothers matbe more clued up though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 18, 2009)

Vulpix, I choose you!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 18, 2009)

I've noticed this on FaceBook as well. What is the deal?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 18, 2009)

Lol, it's pokemon profile picture month on facebook.
At least 100,000 people are doing it apparently, according to the facebook group. (x


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 18, 2009)

It's Pokemon Profile Pic December!

I joined after I noticed several people on facebook (mostly cubers) changed their pics to their favourite pokemon. 


Cyndaquil is freaking cute :3


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 18, 2009)

4Chan said:


> Lol, it's pokemon profile picture month on facebook.
> At least 100,000 people are doing it apparently, according to the facebook group. (x



:fp


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner originally was going to catch them all, except Mew. So then I made my avatar as Mew (mewpwnslol). Then everyone started using pokemon avatars. :/
> ...


NAH


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2009)

Nidoking FTW.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 18, 2009)

How do you get Pikachu on the bus?



Spoiler



You Pokemon


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> It's Pokemon Profile Pic December!
> 
> I joined after I noticed several people on facebook (mostly cubers) changed their pics to their favourite pokemon.
> 
> ...


What is his power, explosive farts? (I don't like Pokemon, but that picture made me chuckle)


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm just gonna say: Jigglypuff ftw, and anyone with a pokemon in their avatar ftl.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 18, 2009)

They are kind of doing this thing they are doing on Facebook. It's Pokemon profile picture December and people kind of got the idea from FB, I think. But if I remember correctly David started doing this before December. I do it on Facebook but not here.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 18, 2009)

VENUSTOISE SHALL KILL!!!


----------

